# push rod/valve spring oil dripper on 70 gto 400 ram air iii



## 684302 (Sep 12, 2020)

is this dripper absolutely necessary. will need modification if i am to use with roller rockers and tall valve covers. cannot find any tall covers that do not have baffles so i will need to remove the baffle from covers to accomadate factory dripper.
suggestions please


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

684302 said:


> is this dripper absolutely necessary. will need modification if i am to use with roller rockers and tall valve covers. cannot find any tall covers that do not have baffles so i will need to remove the baffle from covers to accomadate factory dripper.
> suggestions please


No, not absolutely necessary. As you found out, they won't work with roller rockers.

Another option is a set of valve covers that have the drippers spot welded to the inside top. Check these out if you feel you have to have them:









67-72 GTO FIREBIRD CHROME VALVE COVERS DRIPPERS 67-81 Pontiac 400 389 455 | eBay


VALVE COVERS HAVE THE DRIPPERS INSIDE! These new repro valve covers are correct in every way! will fit the Pontiac engines 326-350-389-400-421-428-455 engines from 1967-1982. These covers are sold as a pair.



www.ebay.com





So if you want to use drippers, then the valve cover route is the way to go. Otherwise, remove yours and put them in the corner for safe keeping as they are original pieces. Aftermarket valve covers don't have any provision for oil drippers.

What I do recommend, is the rocker arm balls that have the oil grooves as shown in the picture. This will help to get oil to the rocker arm cup which not only lubricates but can help in cooling. I believe the factory rocker arm ball is smooth, and this is where the oil drippers can help as they supply oil onto the rockers/rocker ball.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I quit running drippers a long time ago, and I've never had any problem. That's with stock rockers, roller rockers and shaft rockers.


----------



## 684302 (Sep 12, 2020)

thanks. 
perhaps the dripper was a classic case of over-engineering or maybe with advancement of lubricants the dripper is no longer necessary.
regards


----------

